# 2008 full catalog in PDF



## 190 (Nov 22, 2006)

here is the 2008 catalog, fully scanned for those who haven't seen it yet:

http://vintagecannondale.com/catalog.html


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Nice work. I love that site. I saved my old catalog (1990) and my new one (2008)


----------

